# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Cataluña comienza las obras del canal Segarra-Garrigues, que permitirá regar 20.000 hectáreas en 2017

## F. Lázaro

27/11/13

*El Gobierno invertirá más de 60 M de euros a dar continuidad a las obras del Segarra-Garrigues*

 El consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Natural, Josep Maria Pelegrí, acompañado del director general de Desarrollo Rural, Jordi Sala, dieron el jueves, en el municipio de Sarroca (Segrià) , el disparo de salida a las obras de continuidad del canal Segarra-Garrigues que permitirán habilitar en los próximos 4 años 20.000 ha de riego en los ámbitos de Sarroca, Verdú, Castelldans, el Aranyó y las Borges Blanques.

Con motivo del inicio de estas obras, se hizo una explicación in situ de la obra concreta que se llevará a cabo en el municipio de Sarroca, punto de partida del proyecto. En este mismo punto, se podrán tomar imágenes de las máquinas que intervienen.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/agricul...ectareas-en-20

----------

